# 2009 Colnago---I want this so badly!



## 89dk (Jul 31, 2008)

Colnago is only making one steel frame now days but for 2009 they're going 1970's style on the Master X Light. I believe they're going to sell with a full chrome steel fork as well. What's not to love?


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Its so awesome to know that a company like this is still willing to stay true to their roots even at a loss of $$$. 

Good job Colnago. If you still make these in another 10 years, I will finally be able to afford it with full Super Record 14.


----------



## vxpro (Apr 4, 2008)

The blue is nice as well and yes, it comes with a 1" chrome Precisa fork. :thumbsup:


----------



## CIOCC FAN (Mar 3, 2007)

That blue would look cool with a aluminum (all silver) 10s Chorus group fitted...

Great, a new lust in the creation....


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

No DT shifter bosses+OS tubing = FAIL.

The paint is really pretty and it looks the biz, but honestly, it would cost you less to buy an old Colnago super frame, have it stripped and professionally re-painted. As a bonus, you'd get a fork without straight blades, a threaded headset, DT shifter bosses AND the ability to run tires as wide as 28s. 

The downside is that it might weigh about half a pound more.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

buck-50 said:


> No DT shifter bosses+OS tubing = FAIL.
> 
> The paint is really pretty and it looks the biz, but honestly, it would cost you less to buy an old Colnago super frame, have it stripped and professionally re-painted. As a bonus, you'd get a fork without straight blades, a threaded headset, DT shifter bosses AND the ability to run tires as wide as 28s.
> 
> The downside is that it might weigh about half a pound more.


Agreed. The frame isn't well-thought out.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Just checked the price -over 2 grand- for the price of that frame, you could probably get an NOS super with full pantographing. 

I can't imagine spending that much on a steel frame that isn't totally custom.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Wow. They're beautiful!


----------



## Maybeck (Sep 30, 2004)

I rather have an '07 Extreme C and a '75 Super in Molteni colors. Actually I do, and if I could keep only one it would be the CF.


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

buck-50 said:


> No DT shifter bosses+OS tubing = FAIL. . . . .


Your right on about the DT Shifter bosses. The OS Ghibli tubing I don't mind so much.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

CurbDestroyer said:


> Your right on about the DT Shifter bosses. The OS Ghibli tubing I don't mind so much.


I wuz thinking more that OS tubing means you can't even use clamp-on DT shifters...


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

rcnute said:


> Agreed. The frame isn't well-thought out.


 Another frame dumbed down and made palitable for the masses, Insulting the people it's supposed to represent (So to speak). It's vintage, but not vintage . . . to people who don't know any better, and you bet those are the same people forking over more money for a fake vintage frame, rather than find a real vintage frame . . . $2000 for the fake, or $400 to $500 for the real deal. . . . Ohhhhhh boy . . . Marketing!


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

buck-50 said:


> I wuz thinking more that OS tubing means you can't even use clamp-on DT shifters...


Your right there. I was thinking in the 80's all their frames had braze-on front derail hangers, but those paint schemes are 70's . . . Hence your period correct analysis is correct, it should be clamp-on.


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

And the seat cluster is different.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

That frame reminds me of the Soma Speedster with the chrome lugs up front. I don't mind the lack of DT bosses, but lack of a pump peg???
Originally, I was thinking wrong forum for this post, til I saw/read it...


----------



## vxpro (Apr 4, 2008)

Seriously, a pump peg? There is a difference between retro and replica.


----------



## 89dk (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow who knew that such a beautiful bike could cause such emotions. Seriously guys it's a beautiful bike in the style of the good old days--not a bike from the good old days. Plus, the reality is that if I were to buy one and ebay is still around in 15 years everyone on this forum will be fighting to pay me serious coin for it---and that's all the praise it needs.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Myself, I'd opt for the De Rosa Neo Primato. Downtube shifter bosses, curved blade steel fork (albeit threadless), and some nice color options.

There's also the Cinelli Supercorsa. Ditto for the shifter bosses and curved steel fork (and it's threaded 1"!)

Sorry, no pics. All I have are my print catalogs.


----------



## vxpro (Apr 4, 2008)

Richard said:


> Myself, I'd opt for the De Rosa Neo Primato. Downtube shifter bosses, curved blade steel fork (albeit threadless), and some nice color options.
> 
> There's also the Cinelli Supercorsa. Ditto for the shifter bosses and curved steel fork (and it's threaded 1"!)
> 
> Sorry, no pics. All I have are my print catalogs.


The Cinelli is very nice. Here's a pic:


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

*Here's my "orgismo" bike!*

This is the one I really want. The Kas color scheme just works for me.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

*Better image of the De Rosa*

Found this. The '09 Neo Primato in the "Kas" color scheme.

I want one.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

*Not able to afford SR 16 then..............?*



CleavesF said:


> Its so awesome to know that a company like this is still willing to stay true to their roots even at a loss of $$$.
> 
> Good job Colnago. If you still make these in another 10 years, I will finally be able to afford it with full Super Record 14.


'cos you know it'll be a reality by then.


----------



## steelisreal2 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Colnago X-Light*

Advert from the latest Ride Cycling Review Magazine (Oct/Nov/Dec '08) - FRF Sports are the distributors of Colnago in Australia and New Zealand.










Ride Cycling Review also has a test on the Colnago X-Light (54cm) with Shimano 7900 Dura Ace.
Weight:- 8.181kg
Where the weight is........
35.2% - Frameset
26.5% - Wheelset (7850 C24 CL)
25.7% - Groupset
8.7% - Components
3.9% - Misc.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

buck-50 said:


> No DT shifter bosses+OS tubing = FAIL.
> 
> The paint is really pretty and it looks the biz, but honestly, it would cost you less to buy an old Colnago super frame, have it stripped and professionally re-painted. As a bonus, you'd get a fork without straight blades, a threaded headset, DT shifter bosses AND the ability to run tires as wide as 28s.
> 
> The downside is that it might weigh about half a pound more.


I just sold a 1981 Colnago Super frame which I suspect is going to get exactly that treatment.

I sold it for $250.


----------



## CIOCC FAN (Mar 3, 2007)

I kind of like this (buddy of mine is getting one but now needs Dura Ace 8s for it).


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

vxpro said:


> The Cinelli is very nice. Here's a pic:


There might be difficulties in sight for these frames, as Losa hasn't been well of late and he has built all of them for a while now.


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

I used to go into a bike shop in Denver, on Evans, The Spoke, I think it was, and drool over the DeRosa and Colnago frames. They were so cool. I would still love to have a DeRosa in Columbus tubing.


----------



## 89dk (Jul 31, 2008)

*Gotta love Ebay*

I started this post saying how badly I wanted an 2009 Master in Orange/Blue. Well thanks to Ebay I'm loving my brand new 2008 Red/White. It didn't cost anywhere near the '09 price of $2700 and this paint scheme is very elegant. I'm very happy!!!!!! 

dk


----------



## Rabid Koala (Nov 2, 2008)

I like how it looks, and wouldn't likely want downtube shifters on it anyway. 

I'll stick with my vintage steel for the foreseeable future, though.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I like d/t shifter bosses because you can go modern or retro.


----------



## abstrait (Jun 27, 2007)

dnalsaam said:


> There might be difficulties in sight for these frames, as Losa hasn't been well of late and he has built all of them for a while now.


dnalsaam, how long has Giovanni Losa been building the steel frames such as the Supercorsa? I had seen his other work on a bit more modern frames, some under his own name, but didnt know he was doing the regular SC. Thanks for any info.

- kh


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

The market for these 'new retro' bikes aren't the hardcore retro guys, but doods like me that like the way steel bikes ride, but still want brifters. I refuse to go back to DT shifters. BTDT and don't really miss em.

M


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

89dk said:


> I started this post saying how badly I wanted an 2009 Master in Orange/Blue. Well thanks to Ebay I'm loving my brand new 2008 Red/White. It didn't cost anywhere near the '09 price of $2700 and this paint scheme is very elegant. I'm very happy!!!!!!
> 
> dk


Nice score...will be looking forward to the build. 





Richard said:


> I like d/t shifter bosses because you can go modern or retro.


It is a nice option and ads minimal hardware if one does choose to use brifters. At least to my eyes.


----------



## dd74 (Aug 2, 2007)

Richard said:


> I like d/t shifter bosses because you can go modern or retro.


Hi, can anyone explain this to me? "Modern or retro?" Is this in reference to modern index shifting but in the downtube position? 

Sorry for the ignorance, but I've never heard of "modern" in reference to downtube shifters.


----------



## bemmis (Sep 14, 2008)

CleavesF said:


> Good job Colnago. If you still make these in another 10 years, I will finally be able to afford it with full Super Record 14.


in 10 years i doubt a chain/cog will still be in use. i wouldnt be surprised if a modulating system was invented, which, because there were no seperate gears, could be adjusted by the rider to an infinant amound of speeds between a given range.


----------



## dd74 (Aug 2, 2007)

bemmis said:


> in 10 years i doubt a chain/cog will still be in use. i wouldnt be surprised if a modulating system was invented, which, because there were no seperate gears, could be adjusted by the rider to an infinant amound of speeds between a given range.


What do you bet Shimano is working on something like this right now?

It's like the manual transmission. Soon, there may not be a car built with a clutch pedal and gear shifter.


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

dd74 said:


> Hi, can anyone explain this to me? "Modern or retro?" Is this in reference to modern index shifting but in the downtube position?
> 
> Sorry for the ignorance, but I've never heard of "modern" in reference to downtube shifters.


With the bosses you can choose to run brifters with adjusters attached to the bosses, or you can run down tube shifters, hence the choice of both Modern or Retro. 

With the new Master you can only go for the brifter(Modern) option because it lacks shifter bosses on the downtube.


----------



## monocognizant (Sep 12, 2008)

I love the retro combined with modern upgrades look.


----------



## dd74 (Aug 2, 2007)

zacolnago said:


> With the bosses you can choose to run brifters with adjusters attached to the bosses, or you can run down tube shifters, hence the choice of both Modern or Retro.
> 
> With the new Master you can only go for the brifter(Modern) option because it lacks shifter bosses on the downtube.


Ah! Thank you very much. "Modern" is just the hood shifters - or "brifters." I wasn't familiar with either term. But now I am. :thumbsup:


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I could not load these url's as pix, but check out this link to a Gios Compact Pro frame

https://www.excelsports.com/new.asp...+without+Fork&vendorCode=GIOS&major=1&minor=1

and the chrome fork

https://www.excelsports.com/new.asp...rk+Threadless&vendorCode=GIOS&major=1&minor=3


----------



## Dave25 (Nov 5, 2008)

wanted


----------



## spastook (Nov 30, 2007)

My first "real" racing frame was a Colnago Super with a Columbus SL tubeset . I bought it in 1982 for $450. It retailed for $650 but it was the dead of winter when I bought it. I built it up with a Suntour Superbe Pro gruppo which was my clubs sponsor. My local shop sold quite a few Colnagos back then. Complete bike with Campagnolo Super Record was $1400.


----------



## 89dk (Jul 31, 2008)

Builds done... Head on over to this link to see why I was unconcerned with the downtube shifter bosses debate: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1978015#post1978015

dk


----------

